# Stella Polaris sinks



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

The 1927 built Stella Polaris has sunk off the Japanese Coast. At 5,100 t she had yacht type lines and was one of the finest ships afloat. She was being towed to China for conversion to a restaurant for Swedish owners when she sank in 70 metres of water. An interesting ship that had war service on the Norwegian coast.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

A regular visitor to Parkeston Quay in the 50's and a truly beautiful lady. 
Peter4447


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.greatoceanliners.net/stellapolaris.html

for a comprehensive and interesting history of this fine ship.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

What a shame - such a beautiful ship. (Sad)

Send Gdynia with his salvage team immediately! (Thumb)


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Gulpers said:


> What a shame - such a beautiful ship. (Sad)
> 
> Send Gdynia with his salvage team immediately! (Thumb)


I will second that Ray, here is a photo of her. The photo was taken by Ken Murayama, shortly before her demise.

Frank


----------

